# SIBO docs in Seattle?



## DHZ (Oct 23, 2007)

I've recently tested positive for SIBO via Hydrogen Breath Test. I do not show signs of IBS, just SIBO... My current GI doc seems willing to work with me, however, I'm not sure how current he is on SIBO treatments... although he prescribed Xifaxan, it was at a 600mg per day dosage... not 1200 mg... which makes me wonder a little about how current he is.Can anybody recommend a SIBO expert doc in Seattle area?I've already talked with one University of Washington GI doc who was more interested in talking at me than with me... and he did not catch the possible dosage problem with the Xifaxan my regular GI doc prescribed.So... could anyone tell me of any SIBO specialists or GI docs who are up-to-date on the treatment of SIBO who practice in the Seattle area...? They don't have to know about SIBO and IBS, just SIBO.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know that there is any specific dosage of medication that is the one and only dose you would give. If you expect all doctors to agree on something it will never happen.Usually the equipment for testing is found at teaching hospitals or other large comprehensive hospitals.Did you ask the doctor to try the amount you read about with the documents that show that is a commonly used dose? or just decide he wouldn't try that because he didn't start out there?There are also a number of other antibiotics that historically have been used to treat SIBO in all the other disorders that you see SIBO associated with. I don't know that the people who have been treating it before Pimental started looking at IBS and SIBO all agree on a specific antibiotic at a specific dose.http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm lists some of the antibiotics used, and says that while the larger doses may normalize the breath tests it isn't clear that they are always better than the lower doses. Just because one person promotes something doesn't mean they have the best treatment plan. Everyone likes their ideas, and not every idea is always right.K.


----------



## DHZ (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for your reply... and you're right about doctors all agreeing!Will try to talk to my GI doctor about the dosage question when he returns to work after the holiday break. So I haven't given up on that/him, and thanks to this forum, and your link, I have some information to show him why I'm asking.In the meantime, I thought I'd make use of my time waiting for him to return by doing some research on SIBO...and that leads to my question about who is the most knowledgeable in the Seattle area...I'm new at this, but seems like this forum would be a good resource for that sort of stuff...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One issue here for you to considered might be what is causing the sibo in the first place?http://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/en/chapter7/7-17.htm


----------

